
Take guidance from VCs, not orders - phsr
http://venturehacks.com/articles/guidance-not-orders?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+venturehacks+%28Venture+Hacks%29
======
ScottWhigham
Good post but bad title. When I read "orders", I assumed "orders (from
customers)" but that is not what it is about. Bad assumption on my end
perhaps?

